# Snake lady wrapped up in research



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Wildlife: Snake lady wrapped up in research

Not many young women would take pride in being called "the island snake lady" but Kristin Stanford does.

Based at Ohio State University's Stone Laboratory on Gibraltar Island in Lake Erie, Stanford acquired the nickname shortly after beginning a research project on the endangered Lake Erie water snake. It lives only on the rocky shores of western Lake Erie islands, and until Stanford arrived five years ago, it enjoyed a lousy reputation among island residents and visitors.

In fact, if you have any snake questions, contact her at "[email protected]"

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05184/532307.stm


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

This is what they look like


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Snake on the lake: Land set aside for endangered islander

A deal reached recently is one the Lake Erie Water Snake can sink its teeth into.
About 9.1 acres of island habitat is being set aside on the eastern tip of South Bass Island for the threatened snake and thousands of migratory birds.

Three primary groups -- the Western Reserve Land Conservancy, the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, the Put-in-Bay Township Park District -- and several others teamed up and pooled their resources together to secure the land.

http://www.sanduskyregister.com/articles/2008/04/14/front/680310.txt


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I think "dirty Jobs" did a segment on this lady and they were catching them on the lake shore under peices of wood layed out to atract them. Mike Rowe got bit 2-3 times durring the show. Very entertaining.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Water snake recovery in Lake Erie

http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2008/06/09/Water_snake_recovery_in_Lake_Erie/UPI-94791213032096/

06/09/08

KELLEYS ISLAND, Ohio, Researchers said the Lake Erie water snake has made a comeback and may soon be taken off the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service's threatened list. 

Richard King, a Northern Illinois University researcher who began studying the Lake Erie water snake in 1979, said a recent roundup of snakes resulted in the capture of more snakes in one day than they would find in a week a decade ago, The Plain Dealer newspaper in Cleveland said Monday.

King's early research resulted in the snakes being designated threatened in 1999. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is reviewing the status. Researchers said there are some 12,000 water snakes on the Lake Erie Islands off the Ohio shore. King told the newspaper that there were probably 1,200 adult snakes on the islands 20 years ago.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

good to hear that some efforts have been made and it has made a difference. its nice to see some people care about our earths most misunderstood animal.


----------

